# Rolled breast of lamb



## Gary Uk (Jun 24, 2018)

I got a piece of lamb half price at my local store






Wasn't entirely sure how long i was going to cook it for. As it had a fair bit of fat i decided to treat it like a butt and cook it low and slow.





I covered it in a Moroccan tagine type paste 
Then cooked at 225 






First time i have gotten some bark, used some webber wood chips designed for beef
Like I say i was unsure what temp to pull, the meat stopped rising at 194
I wrapped it for a couple of hours





It came out tender and very tasty but possibly a little dryer than i would have liked.
Maybe pulling around 185 would have been better.





I had it in chilli wraps with a little salad and a lemon verbena harrissa dressing


----------



## kruizer (Jun 24, 2018)

We don't have lamb in our shops here so I am not able to try but that really looks delicious.


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks great, We are fans of lamb as well, Although it is harder to get and expensive when we do see it, It is a nice treat. Definite like....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2018)

That looks really good!
Lamb is so expensive here, that I rarely buy it.
And I really love a good med/rare lamb chop.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 24, 2018)

We used to eat lamb in a time far away when gramma was alive. I've been meaning to do it for a while now. Yours looks really good. Nice job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## scott roberts (Oct 14, 2018)

Season the sheep with salt and newly ground white pepper. Soften the trickling or oil in an expansive, lidded large meal dish until hot. Place the sheep bosom into the goulash dish, turn down the warmth and shading great on all sides, until brilliant dark colored. Lift out the meat and expel all fat from the dish with a spoon. 

Add half of the onions to make a bed of onions on which to rest the sheep and add the sheep once again into to the dish. Tuck in the straight leaf and cover with the rest of the onions. 

Cut a hover of greaseproof paper marginally greater than the width of the dish. Hose it, softly oil one side, and press it onto the onions (lubed side down). Put on the top cook in the broiler for around three hours. Following 60 minutes, evacuate the dish to see whether the onion blend has decreased and to watch that the normal juices are running. Rub down the side of the dish if the onions have stuck. Supplant the paper and top and place the dish into the stove once more.


----------

